# Canadians teaching in Italy



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi, I am a Canadian teacher who taught abroad for 8 years and I wanted to live in Italy and teach at an IB school there (I have extensive experience teaching the IB program). I was wondering if there is any way for this to happen, not having an EU passport?
Any advice would be helpful. :fingerscrossed:
Thanks!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

krissycanuk said:


> Hi, I am a Canadian teacher who taught abroad for 8 years and I wanted to live in Italy and teach at an IB school there (I have extensive experience teaching the IB program). I was wondering if there is any way for this to happen, not having an EU passport?
> Any advice would be helpful. :fingerscrossed:
> Thanks!


You need to find a school willing to hire you and willing to issue a job contract and do the paperwork required for you to be able to obtain a subordinate employment visa. And then you need to hope that the visa is approved.

See Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Another way, if you're age 35 or younger, is to get a working holiday visa. The Italian Embassy in Ottawa has more information here.

That particular visa allows you to stay in Italy for up to 12 months. Within that 12 months you can spend up to 6 months working, and you can work for a single employer for a maximum of 3 months. So it's quite restrictive, but it does allow short-term employment within a medium-term stay. Only a few nationalities qualify, but Canadians are among the lucky few. Visa allocations are limited but not too severely. You will need to demonstrate a minimum of 2400 euro of savings, and of course there's a visa fee. You do not need any prearranged employment -- or any employment at all if nothing works out.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for replying  So it sounds like a lot of work on the employer's part. Would you know if I have to be in Italy when issued the visa or can it be issued at the Italian embassy in Canada?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Both types of visas mentioned so far are obtained at Italian consulates outside Italy, not inside Italy. There is no employer involvement in the working holiday visa.

A regular work visa is extremely unlikely to be available, and it's extremely unlikely that an employer would sponsor one given the ready availability of native English speakers with preexisting work permission in Italy. It's more a theoretical option at this point. The working holiday visa is quite viable though with a relatively short duration.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I am not 35 or under so I wouldn't qualify for that visa that is offered to Canadians. Thanks for taking the time though


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, that is great information! Thank you so much!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Cdn government has more or less announced they intend to cut the quotas in 2016 for the youth visa program. So it may be becoming much harder even for the people that qualify.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

Therefore that may mean that it might be harder in general to get working visas. I am quite specialized but that may not matter. Thanks for your reply


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Hard enough now just getting a job in Italy. If you can find some body to hire you the visa will be the easy part.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Given the bureaucratic hurdles and severe visa limits you'll need to find a highly motivated prospective employer. It appears there are a few Canadian schools in Italy, so I'd check with them to see if they have any openings. For example, there's a boarding school called Canadian College Italy providing English language instruction for grades 9 to 12, primarily as a preparatory school for entrance into English speaking countries' university systems.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

What about teacher exchanges? Has anyone had any experience with these between Italy and Canada?


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, is unemployment quite high? I am somewhat specialized in IB and EAL so I though that might give me a bit of an advantage.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> Given the bureaucratic hurdles and severe visa limits you'll need to find a highly motivated prospective employer. It appears there are a few Canadian schools in Italy, so I'd check with them to see if they have any openings. For example, there's a boarding school called Canadian College Italy providing English language instruction for grades 9 to 12, primarily as a preparatory school for entrance into English speaking countries' university systems.


OK, I will definitely start there  Thanks for being so helpful


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

krissycanuk said:


> Oh, is unemployment quite high?.


No offense but you might want to do a little research. A trip to the library or at least Google.


----------



## krissycanuk (Jan 26, 2015)

NickZ said:


> No offense but you might want to do a little research. A trip to the library or at least Google.


An Italian friend of mine recommended this site first. But with such an unwelcoming reply to using it as a resource for my research, I guess I will ask elsewhere next time.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

The overall employment situation in Italy has been quite bad for several years. Worse in the south and far worse among the younger set - about 13.5% for all ages and well above 40% for youth (aged 15 - 24).

On the other hand, your teaching specialty might possibly be a card worth playing. Your best chances would involve researching as many schools as possible then making an exploratory trip to Italy on your three month tourist visa waiver. If you can find a school willing to hire you and issue an employment contract you stand a reasonable chance of having the visa approved.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Some schools with IB programs in Italy:

American Overseas School of Rome
American School of Milan
The English International School of Padua
International School of Milan
Marymount International School of Rome
Rome International School
St. George's British International School
St. Stephen's International School
United World College of the Adriatic

Also, Google "Association of International Baccalaureate World Schools in Italy"


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

krissycanuk said:


> An Italian friend of mine recommended this site first. But with such an unwelcoming reply to using it as a resource for my research, I guess I will ask elsewhere next time.


For an additional perspective, I see two pages of helpful responses here. 

.


----------

